# Knots and nail polish



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Ive just been tying up a few loops, in leaders (flourocarbon) and just decided on the spur of the moment, to try a dab of nail polish on the knot, to see if it would smooth it out a bit, and perhap make it less likely to slip. Does anyone know if nail polish would weaken the line at all?

Cheer all Andybear :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Just don't knick the line with those long sharp fingernails.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Andybear, I have never used nail polish but use super glue on occasion and it has never given me any issues apart from me nearly sticking my fingers to the paddle one day.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Scott said:


> never given me any issues apart from me nearly sticking my fingers to the paddle one day.
> 
> Catch ya Scott


Driving to the hospital with a paddle stuck to ya hands would be rather difficult. Mind you, it is a great excuse to have a few days off work.


----------



## froggy (Sep 6, 2006)

What is the total strength of the line after you put on the nail polish / super glue? I'd think that the solvents in them (acetone in the nail polish and pva glue etc) would ruin the line by reacting with some of the polymers in the line? Have you had any break offs when casting or near snags due to the super glue on the line? I know fluoro is sensitive to heat, as my dad and I have had leaders snap off where they have been knotted.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

As a fly fisherman I use Fluoro leader on the end of my tippet. I was told and have always used since, a little tiny bit of super glue and have never had any trouble. With either a reduce in strength or line breakage.

Yakabe.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

andybear said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive just been tying up a few loops, in leaders (flourocarbon) and just decided on the spur of the moment, to try a dab of nail polish on the knot, to see if it would smooth it out a bit, and perhap make it less likely to slip. Does anyone know if nail polish would weaken the line at all?
> 
> Cheer all Andybear :lol:


no idea but I think if you used some nailpolish in a fetching hot pink colour that you might catch some nice "QUEEN" fish :roll: :wink:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I use superglue on my braid knots.


----------

